# Electric Cars: Cheaper Than Walking



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Now don't take it too seriously (I didn't), just treat is as good food for thought. 

We know electric cars are cheaper to operate per mile than internal combustion engines, but what happens when we broaden the spectrum to walking?
It sounds absurd at first glance, but before we start burning witches and jumping to preconceived conclusions, let’s have a go at working it out properly.

There’s going to be a lot of estimating, but it’ll be fun none the less. I should also point out that I’m not going to try and swing the results in any particular direction, because I’m in favour of both walking and electric vehicles. Let’s just do it and see where the results end up.

First of all, let’s assume that we have 5 miles to either walk or drive...(click to continue)


----------

